# Billing for vasopneumatic devices CPT 97016



## yelena65 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi, 
I've been billing for vasopneumatic devices CPT 97016.
Is there a specific device that's reimbursable? We are using thermal devices.
Coding books refer to JOBST pump as an example.
Does it matter what kind of device is used to get reimbursed?
I would appreciate the input.


----------

